# Pregnant in the final year of uni?



## Tyse

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to know if anyone is or has been in this situation. As you can see I'm WTT and many people say you should wait until your finished to start trying as you never know how your going to feel during pregnancy ect..

However I just wanted to know if there's anyone here who has been through it or is going through it? As I am considering starting to try towards the end of summer this year which would mean that baby would be due after I finish uni even if I fall pregnant right away. I 100% know it is do-able but some people make it sound as though it is impossible.

I'm a part-time student who works full-time which I think makes it a bit different from the average uni student.


----------



## 2011butterfly

Hi. I'm a P/T student working F/T. And I've had a similar discussion to yours on BnB. Firstly I just want to say, anything you're determined to do can be achieved.

Orginally, I was planning on planning baby's due date during the holidays. As I don't finish uni until 2017.

So I did consider to have baby's due date in Jan 2014, so when I go back to uni in Sep 2014 baby will be 9 months. 

However, when I fall pregnant I want to be able to read books about pregnancy, and I know I will use this as an excuse to procrastinate from reading my uni books. - I'm just not strong willed enough to avoid this!

I really would love to have baby the month after I finish uni but for me personally I am waiting until I finish uni before TTC. I know I'm not much help on the experience of pregnancy, but I did want to say that anything is possible. As long as you've got the determination.


----------



## live_in_hope

hey! :wave: 
It is definitely do-able. I however didn't finish my degree. My hubby needed a vasectomy reversal and were told our chances of success would be minimal so I started my degree so I could focus on something other than trying to get pregnant every month. I started my degree in the sept, a week later hubby had the reversal and I was pregnant by Xmas lol so I completed my first year being pregnant. Although I only attended once a week,it was classed as a full-time course due to the amount of work I needed to do in my full-time job so technically I was doing a full-time degree,working full-time and was pregnant. I managed to maintain good grades. I was surprised at how well I did actually so I'd say if I could do it, anybody can! :thumbup: good luck hunny! Xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey there,
I was pregnant in the third year of my degree. I worked f/t and was a f/t student.
I graduated (with a First) in July 2010, and gave birth in August 2010 
Definitely do-able!
xx


----------



## Zacharys Mum

My situation was slightly different, I did my MA degree part time whilst working full time as a teacher. (Part time over 3yrs) and got pregnant, had a baby and am pregnant with my second. Just finished my MA when I was about 12 weeks with No.2 

definitely hard work but do able :thumbup:


----------



## kintenda

I'm in my final year of a paed nursing degree, so it might be slightly different to your situation as I have uni and placement. I am due in April but placement etc doesn't finish until the end of August. I am taking a year out and going back next year to finish. My university have been extremely supportive so far. I have found it quite difficult to concentrate on assignments as my pregnancy has not been free from complications - something which I didn't expect as I am quite academic! BUT it is definitely 'do-able', and two other girls in my year have recently gone on maternity leave.

I don't know how your exam/assessment schedule works etc, but the only problem that I could foresee with you falling pregnant right now would be that you will most likely be extremely tired by the end of your pregnancy, and if you have any complications that extra appointments can be a difficult pressure on top of an already busy schedule. Generally though I'd say go for it if it's the right thing for you xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I am 9 weeks pregnant due in August and will be graduating in May. The first weeks have been hard because I have been really exhausted but I managed to get through finals with good grades. 

I only have three more weeks of first tri so I am hoping to feel better. I am a full time law school student and full time housewife and the only thing I am concerned about is being able to write my thesis, concentration is definitely harder now. I get home from class to sleep and try to do HW in somewhere in between, things definitely take me longer to do.


----------



## Amy_T

I did it - I was a full time third year student. I fell pregnant at Christmas when I was due to finish uni in the june. Honestly, it was fine - I had a very easy pregnancy which I am sure helped but as others have said, if you're determined to do it you can.


----------



## OmiOmen

I am a full-time student and a full-time mum (DH, who works nights, looks after DS the hours I am actually in class). I started the degree I am doing now when my son was 4 months old and having a child is substantially harder to do while at Uni than being pregnant is. It is true that you can not know how your pregnancy will go but if you think like that you might never have children! I had a difficult and high-risk pregnancy with my son and am classed as high-risk again this time, so if I manage to avoid premature labour/c-section, I will be finishing my third year about 27 days before my EDD. But the pregnancy was planned knowing all this and I don't regret doing it. 

It depends on the type of student you are and how well you can carry out your work if you feel awful but you know that better than anyone. Also WTT can be a distraction from Uni in itself so once again only you know what will be easier on you. :flower:


----------



## missmayhem

i was a F/T student and sat my final exam the day of my 12 week scan, one thing i will say is baby brain is a killer, i am sure if i hadn't of been pregnant my grade would have been higher, not that i care to be honest. My little girl is worth everything


----------



## TryinFor1

I went to school full time and worked part time the first eight months of my pregnancy-including summer.

I read all the pregnancy books and worked and still managed straight As so, as far as that goes, being pregnant and going to school is 100% doable. 

I am nervous about having a baby and school but excited too. I think it depends on your situation. My grandmother is retiring and is going to be watching my son starting in august when I return to school, so it won't be as big a deal. And I know my dh will take care of the baby, no questions, if I have to do something for school. 

I think its totally doable but make sure you go with what you want and what you feel comfortable with. :)


----------



## atalanta85

I'm 8 weeks and soon to go back to uni late February... I figure I'll study as long as I possibly can, inform lecturers when I'm leaving for assessment tasks and back to it as soon as I can.
However, in saying that, my timetable will be only two days a week as it's a postgraduate course (6 hours semester one, 9 hours semester two). So I'm intending on making that work as best as I possibly can.


----------



## edigirl82

I am doing a five year course (veterinary medicine) and was at the beginning of my fourth year when I got pregnant. I carried on til December and am now taking a year off to have/raise bubba so I'll have 1.5 years left when I return. It'll be hard (difficult course, five full days a week, night shift duties, OH works full time, etc!) but I'm determined! x


----------

